# ¿Cual placa es mejor, la de Epoxi o la comun (pertinax)?



## integradin (Ago 23, 2010)

Es mi primer tema en el foro y desde que estudio electronica y todos los de aca hicimos placas pero mi duda es: Cual placa es mejor la de Epoxi o la comun (pertinax) ??

Aca en Bs As hay una diferencia de precio (la de epoxi es mas cara pero no mucho)

Pero a la hora de hacer un proyecto cual elijo ?? Lei que la comun mete ruido?? 

Ustedes cual usan ? preferencias ??


----------



## g.corallo (Ago 23, 2010)

yo uso pertinax ya que es mas barato que las epoxi pero depende tambien la frecuencia de trabajo de la placa no recuerdo los valores para epoxi y para pertinax


----------



## Nicko_2310 (Ago 24, 2010)

Yo no noto diferencia primero me fijo en lo que tengo y si se puede usar mejor

Pero a la hora de comprar la comun ya que nunca tube problemas y se consigue facil 
Y el precio aunque la diferencia no sea mucha

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 24, 2010)

Si existen variedad de materiales de sustrato para las PCB´s será porque existen variedad de aplicaciones posibles, y para cada una de ellas existe un material que se comportará de mejor manera.
Si es para baja frecuencia y un medio ambiente "Estándar" cualquier sustrato sirve, si la frecuencia de trabajo es alta o el medio es húmedo las cosas cambian, también depende si la placa va a estar expuesta,  esfuerzo mecánico o vibraciones intensas.

Para aconsejar sobre el mejor material es indispensable conocer la aplicación que se va a hacer.


----------



## mariachy (Ago 25, 2010)

yo no uso nunca pertinax, pago un poco mas pero vale la pena aca en chile venden una de fibra de vidrio, me imagino que a esa llaman epoxi, la uso por las siguientes 5 razones

1.-da una mejor aparencia (notablemente mejor)

2.-es menos propensa a ruidos, si vas a montar ttl cmos o algun antirrebote se nota la diferencia

3.-las pistas son mas propensas a levantarse cuando usas pertinax y aplicas mucha temperatura con el cautin

4.-si usas el metodo de la plancha el pertinax aveces se deforma, con epoxi nunca me ha pasado algo asi

5.-es un poco mas facil de cortar y perforar, los cortes y perforaciones quedan mejor definidos incluso cuando no lo haces tan bien 


bueno esa es mi experiencia con esos materiales, yo ya hace años tengo una empresa de desarrollo electronico aca en chile y fabrico tarjetas diariamente y no cambio por nada el epoxi jejeje

salu2 espero sirvan mis comentarios


----------



## Mckeiton (Ago 25, 2010)

opino como mariachi. la fibra es mas ventajosa, eso si, yo uso pertinax a menudo, puesto que mi suministrador a veces solo tiene esa calidad en la medida de la placa que necesito, y sin problemas.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 25, 2010)

Fibra siempre.                   .


----------



## legomix1 (Ago 27, 2010)

las pertinex no son las placas verdes que tienen los paratos electronicos?


----------



## g.corallo (Ago 27, 2010)

nop esas son de fibra de vidrio y casi siempre son FR4 O FR5 que quiere decir FR4 O FR5 factor retardante de fuego. si no tambien estan las que tienen una mascara antisoldante verde u otro color como las mother's


----------

